# Cleaning Vivariums



## Catherine5 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, I've recently bought a Corn Snake and keep it in a plastic Viv.

Could anyone tell me the best way to clean the Viv and how often?

Thanks


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello
it really depends on what substrate you are using i use news paper most of the time so tend to do a full clean out once a week and if they mess the paper change and clean if it needs.
Triple 8 Reptiles - Vetark Ark-Klens 250ml
i use this product on all my vivs there are loads so its personal choice really.
hope this helps


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya,

:welcome:

I'd say just 'spot clean' any poop, keep fresh water available at all times and a full 'snakey out into another tub' type clean every 6 weeks or so.

On a full clean use something like 'cascade' as a rep safe cleaner to spray and leave on all surfaces. Then rinse off with warm water and add new fresh substrate !

Hope that helps, and what corn u got ?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

weekly is fine. 
empty the viv and spray with a good reptile disinfectant.
Wipe out.
Replace the substrate and wash the hides / decor in hot water with a capful of bleach. Rinse thoroughly dry and replace .


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

id say weekly is a bit often. spot clean when you see poo etc, wash and disinfect every 6-8 weeks (what I have read recommended from many sources, since snakes generally dont make much mess). Wash out bowls with washing up liquid but dont worry about disinfecting them any more than the rest of the tank, unless they are soiled. I mean you dont dinsinfect everything you touch or eat off do you? I use bleach to disinfect since this is a cheap method and is recommended as being just as good as any other fancy 'pet disinfectant' in vet reptile textbooks. Replace bedding every time you wash and disinfect, as well as clean furnishings.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Yup to add my tuppence - couldn't agree more with Skyespirit86!


----------



## melvin-killer (Mar 2, 2009)

i try to clean mine at ome every 2 weeks


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you guys consider to be rinsing out? A 3 foot wooden viv is a bit much to carry around and rinse out. When I clean mine I scoop out all the substrate, hoover out the rest (come on, it takes too long without the hoover >_>) spray with reptile-friendly disinfectant and scrub down, then I have to wipe it down with a wet cloth, rinse the cloth out and do it again. But I can't really think of any faster way to do it or more efficient.
I can see how you can rinse out a light-weight RUB but to rinse out a viv?


----------

